# The Photography Show - Birmingham



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2017)

Of little interest in North America, but all the main manufacturers including Canon will be at the NEC in Birmingham from tomorrow until Tuesday next week. The show is larger this year with many different workshops and lectures along with the stands.


----------

